# eggs raw or hard boiled.



## burntmuch (Mar 18, 2011)

Im getting to feeder pigs this week. Im going with hog feed, but will also be feeding a bit of alfalfa & oats. Will be searching for free vegatable scraps too. Ive got lots of extra eggs every week, just wondering how many is too many & do I feed them hard boiled with the shell on or off. Or do I feed them raw


----------



## elevan (Mar 18, 2011)

I feed my pigs hard boiled eggs shell and all.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 18, 2011)

Too many raw eggs can cause biotin deficiency, and storebought eggs can contain salmonella.  I boil any cracked or shell-less eggs or very poopy eggs from my hens for the pigs and they love them.


----------



## cmitchell (Apr 14, 2011)

Excellent idea! I was wondering what to do with all the extra eggs I get everyday when egg sales are slow. Guess I'll be boiling up a bunch of eggs for the pigs today!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

and...

raw eggs have a protein inhibitor... so you're just working against yourself if you dont cook them first. sure pigs will eat raw eggs... but why not get the full benefit?

good luck!


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 27, 2013)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Too many raw eggs can cause biotin deficiency, and storebought eggs can contain salmonella.  I boil any cracked or shell-less eggs or very poopy eggs from my hens for the pigs and they love them.


Do you brush of most of the poop first? Seems like it would spread disease if they ate too much.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 27, 2013)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> freemotion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

If you boil them first there will be no poop on them.*


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 27, 2013)

... Thank you. Let us pretend I never asked such an obvious question.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 27, 2013)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Too many raw eggs can cause biotin deficiency, and storebought eggs can contain salmonella.  I boil any cracked or shell-less eggs or very poopy eggs from my hens for the pigs and they love them.


The biotin deficiency is only if you feed egg whites only.  Feeding whole eggs counterbalances the avidin that binds the biotin in the first place.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jan 28, 2013)

> The biotin deficiency is only if you feed egg whites only.  Feeding whole eggs counterbalances the avidin that binds the biotin in the first place.


I am not sure that is true. There have been tests done on raw versus cooked & it has been proven that cooked is better. Once cooked just mash them with your potato masher.  



> Do you brush of most of the poop first? Seems like it would spread disease if they ate too much.


I actually don't think that is a stupid question. Our pigs live with chickens so if they are going to catch anything from the chickens it is already too late! I boil up all the dirty eggs for the pigs & mash them water & all so they are getting some of the ICK but it is boiled. Our pigs don't exactly eat off of silver platters so I don't think a dirty egg or two is going to make any difference 

Liz


----------

